# Dan Conlon - Russian Honeybee Breeders Association Zoom Tuesday March 9, 2021 7 pm. eastern



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Dan Conlon is Preseident of the Russian Honey Bee Breeders Association, Inc. and proprietor of Warm Colors Apiary in Massachusetts. Mr. Conlon will speak on the Russian Breeders Program with a focus on the mechanisms for defense used by Russian bees to reduce mites in the colony.

Mr. Conlon's website is: https://www.warmcolorsapiary.com/

Bee Culture Magazine interview with Dan Conlon: https://www.warmcolorsapiary.com/interview-with-bee.../

Video Interview with Dan Conlon: https://connectingpoint.nepm.org/helping-local-beehives.../

Beekeeping Today Podcast with Dan Conlon "It's all about the Russians . . . honey bees, that is" : https://www.beekeepingtodaypodcast.com/dan-conlon-its.../

join us March 9 at 7 p.m. Eastern for this exciting presentation. Simulcast on FaceBook Live, Facebook simulcast will not be monitored for questions of our speaker.

Register in advance for this meeting:
https://tennessee.zoom.us/.../tJ0lcuurrTgiGdUa2uULsigT6WU...

After registering, you will receive a confirmation email containing information about joining the meeting.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

any chance this was recorded?
Link?

GG


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Gray Goose said:


> any chance this was recorded?
> Link?


'Twas, however the facebook smulcast bombed right about the 59 minute mark. We are hoping the zoom recording is intact, it showed that it was. It will be posted on YouTube after editing, on the page Tennessee Valley Beekeepers Association. You can watch the first 59 minutes now on the TVBA Facebook page if desired.  

I thought it was pretty awesome. We have had Samuel Ramsey, Tom Seeley, Randy Oliver and others over the pandemic. Dan was a fountain of new information for this beekeeper and I would rank his presentation as one of my favorites. Just ordered the book Russian Honeybees he referred to and hope to incorporate some Russian queens into my apiary this year.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Bluto said:


> 'Twas, however the facebook smulcast bombed right about the 59 minute mark. We are hoping the zoom recording is intact, it showed that it was. It will be posted on YouTube after editing, on the page Tennessee Valley Beekeepers Association. You can watch the first 59 minutes now on the TVBA Facebook page if desired.
> 
> I thought it was pretty awesome. We have had Samuel Ramsey, Tom Seeley, Randy Oliver and others over the pandemic. Dan was a fountain of new information for this beekeeper and I would rank his presentation as one of my favorites. Just ordered the book Russian Honeybees he referred to and hope to incorporate some Russian queens into my apiary this year.


Hi Bluto,
I looked at the site did not locate the recording.
I have had Russian queens several times, give them a try .
I was wondering what the presentation was about .
Kindly offer the link after it is fixed.

thanks
GG


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Gray Goose said:


> Hi Bluto,
> I looked at the site did not locate the recording.
> I have had Russian queens several times, give them a try .
> I was wondering what the presentation was about .
> ...


Here is the working link so far. It too is abbreviated, as it cuts off during the Q&A. At least his whole presentation is there on this one.


----------

